# Tesco and Family Tree Maker



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Those of you who are interested in researching family history and using Ancestry.com may remember me pointing out the benefit of buying the up to date version of the software Family Tree Maker Platinum each year.
Buying this and particularly at a discount price gave you 6 months Premium membership of Ancestry.com which was worth more than you paid for the software.

The new version of Family Tree Maker is now available and I have found that it is available to buy through Tesco Rewards for £15.00 worth of vouchers.
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=864

So for £15 you get 6 Months premium membership (worth £77) of Ancestry.com and the Family Tree Maker Platinum 2011

A bit of a bargain and well worth it if you have £15 worth of vouchers nearing their expiry date.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Gillian

Many thanks for that. The token has been ordered. It's a great deal and Mrs.Reiver is delighted. My brownie points have just doubled.

Sam


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! I have just renewed my Ancestry subscription. Don't you hate it when that happens?? :x


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Oh no! I have just renewed my Ancestry subscription. Don't you hate it when that happens?? :x


It doesn't matter.
Just hold on to the voucher with the number from inside the box containing the software. The number has a long shelf life!
Use the number the next time you renew.

In the meantime you can use the 2011 version of Family Tree Maker.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Gillian


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

just ordered mine thanks for the info


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Just hold on to the voucher with the number from inside the box containing the software. The number has a long shelf life!
> .


Hi Gillian and thanks for this. Do you know how long a shelf life ? I've just renewed and bought the 2011 upgraded software from the Ancestry shop ( with only one month free ! )and so won't be ready for renewal until November 2011.

If it will last that long I'lll buy one now. I can always put it onto my travelling laptop with a clear conscience.

You sound as if you upgrade regularly. I've not done so since 2006 and, while the new version has some smashing features ( the maps!), I don't find filling in details quite so straight-forward.

G


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

On the link given in the first post it says 
" Includes a 6 Month Essentials Membership to Ancestry.co.uk, an interactive training tutorial, printed Getting Started Guide and The Family Tree Maker™ Little Book of Answers."

ie Essential Membership not Premium Membership to Ancestry.co.uk


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Murano said:


> On the link given in the first post it says
> " Includes a 6 Month Essentials Membership to Ancestry.co.uk, an interactive training tutorial, printed Getting Started Guide and The Family Tree Maker™ Little Book of Answers."
> 
> ie Essential Membership not Premium Membership to Ancestry.co.uk


Thank you for pointing that out.  
A 3 month Essentials Membership comes with the DeLux version of Family Tree Maker of course whilst a 6 month Premium Membership comes with the Platinum version.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Murano said:


> On the link given in the first post it says
> " Includes a 6 Month Essentials Membership to Ancestry.co.uk, an interactive training tutorial, printed Getting Started Guide and The Family Tree Maker™ Little Book of Answers."
> 
> ie Essential Membership not Premium Membership to Ancestry.co.uk


However, on the Ancestry.co.uk site it says: Contents at a Glance
* 6 Months Premium Membership to Ancestry.co.uk™ * - Worth over £77!
-H


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for that great information, I need to update my FTM (2005) version and to get the ancestry subs with it is great. Just go and talk to the missus and see if I can wangle some Tesco vouchers from her.

Dave


----------

